# Looking for a club in eccles area



## rickh01 (19 Feb 2015)

are there any good clubs around eccles manchester I could join?


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Feb 2015)

What type of riding are you looking at doing?


----------



## rickh01 (19 Feb 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> What type of riding are you looking at doing?


I've been road biking around 14 months, but obviously didn't ride out the first winter through not being confident enough.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Feb 2015)

You could try Stretford Wheelers or Withington Wheelers. If you fancy a bigger club Seamons are south west Manchester and if you want a slightly more race orientated club Leigh Premier aren't too far.


----------



## rickh01 (19 Feb 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> You could try Stretford Wheelers or Withington Wheelers. If you fancy a bigger club Seamons are south west Manchester and if you want a slightly more race orientated club Leigh Premier aren't too far.


Thanks mate


----------



## Katherine (19 Feb 2015)

I've been cycling the 9 miles from Worsley to Chorlton water park to join the Chorlton Wanderers.


----------



## Katherine (19 Feb 2015)

Katherine said:


> I've been cycling the 9 miles from Worsley to Chorlton water park to join the Chorlton Wanderers.



Next ride is 8th March to Adlington with lunch at Pott Shrigley. 35 miles. 

They're a friendly bunch and the pace isn't too hard.


----------



## Nick Stone (20 Feb 2015)

Have they got a website or anything else, it's only 10mins from me.

Thanks


----------



## Katherine (20 Feb 2015)

Nick Stone said:


> Have they got a website or anything else, it's only 10mins from me.
> 
> Thanks


www.chorltonwanderers.wordpress.com


----------



## BEHMOTH66 (9 Mar 2015)

try Manchester Social Cycling its also has a Facebook page they have introductory rides 2 per month and lots of weekday and week end rides


----------

